# iPod en charge mais parfois ne monte pas sur le Bureau



## Fanoo (23 Février 2004)

Ben oui, c'est vraiment bizarre :
quand je mets mon iPod 3G sur son dock relié par firewire a mon PBG4, parfois (environ 10% des cas), il ne monte pas sur le bureau. par contre j'ai la grande batterie sur son ecran qui m'indique qu'il se charge.

Pourquoi ca fait ça et comment le faire monter quand meme?
Y-a-t-il une option a activer, une touche a presser pour l'empecher ou au contraire le forcer a monter ?

merci pour vos infos


----------



## sylko (25 Février 2004)

Tu peux activer ça depuis iTunes. Ca permettra de monter automatiquement ton iPod en changeant les préférences.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est vraiment bizarre :
> quand je mets mon iPod 3G sur son dock relié par firewire a mon PBG4, parfois (environ 10% des cas), il ne monte pas sur le bureau. par contre j'ai la grande batterie sur son ecran qui m'indique qu'il se charge.
> 
> Pourquoi ca fait ça et comment le faire monter quand meme?
> ...



Ça ressemble au problème que j'ai eu ici.


----------

